# Increase Crysis Performance - Discussion Thread



## Aus_Karlos

Some people may struggle with crysis but i have spend the better part of the day working on some small tweaks to optimize the game. Those who run the game in high and get 30fps or above should create a "system.cfg" file in the crysis dir "C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis". Add these lines to the cfg file. This should increase the games look while keeping fps high.

con_restricted=0 
e_particles_thread=1
es_OnDemandPhysics=1
e_hw_occlusion_culling_objects=1
gpu_particle_physics=1
r_MotionBlur=3
r_GeomInstancing=1
e_decals_life_time_scale=2
e_foliage_wind_activation_dist=20
e_cull_veg_activation=30
p_splash_dist0=7
p_splash_dist1=30
p_splash_force0=10
p_splash_force1=100
p_splash_vel0=4.5
p_splash_vel1=10
g_joint_breaking=1
g_breakage_particles_limit=250
p_max_substeps_large_group=3
p_num_bodies_large_group=60

Then go to the Ingame options and select Very High for Water, post processing, Volumetric light, Shadows, Game effects.
*Must then restart the game to ensure the tweaks are properly applied*

*I will still work on them and find more*


----------



## pharoah

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

looks like ya got a good tweaking guide going here.


----------



## koala

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Great work, Aus_Karlos. I can get about 30fps on medium settings with an ATI x1950Pro using the Omega driver, Athlon64 X2 4200+ and 2gb RAM. Using your config file, the fps stays about the same but the graphics look much better, especially the motion blur when looking around quickly, which used to be slightly pixellated and jerky but is now smooth and very lifelike. Do you have any more tweaks?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

For a few weeks a fellow Crysis player named Belloni has come up with an amazing tweak. With his permission i have modified it a bit (lighting a bit off) and added some of my tweaks, he has also agreed that the changes ive made has improved crysis and is using them in his config. So here it is...

con_restricted=0

r_VSync=0
d3d9_TripleBuffering=0
r_ssao_quality=1
r_ssao_amount=0.4
r_SSAO_darkening=1.5
r_TerrainAO_FadeDist=1
r_HDRlevel=1
r_TexturesStreaming=1
r_ColorGradingDOF=0
r_ShadowJittering=1
r_ShadowBlur=0
e_gsm_lods_num=5
e_shadows_from_terrain_in_all_lods=0
r_UseEdgeAA=1
e_shadows_max_texture_size=768
e_view_dist_ratio=80
e_particles_lod=0.7
e_vegetation_min_size=1.5
e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation=48
r_sunshafts=1
e_water_ocean_fft=1
e_detail_materials_view_dist_xy=4096
e_detail_materials_view_dist_z=256
r_UsePOM=1
e_lod_ratio=8
e_terrain_lod_ratio=0.6
e_vegetation_sprites_distance_ratio=1.7
r_GeomInstancing=1
e_vegetation_static_instancing=0
e_particles_thread=1
e_cull_veg_activation=70
e_max_entity_lights=20
es_MaxPhysDist=300
es_MaxPhysDistInvisible=35
r_BeamsMaxSlices=250
r_DetailDistance=12
r_TexturesStreaming=1
e_hw_occlusion_culling_objects=1
gpu_particle_physics=1
es_OnDemandPhysics=1
r_MotionBlur=3

r_EyeAdaptationBase=0.15

You may need to adjust r_ssao_amount and r_SSAO_darkening as it also depends on your monitor brightness.


----------



## koala

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Thanks again. Are these tweaks aimed at DX10/Vista users? I'm using DX9/XP.

*d3d9_TripleBuffering=0*

Is there any performance loss if I enable triple buffering?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Triple Buffer is only for DX9, enabling it may or may not have any performance increase and can only work if Vsync is enabled.

Edit: I added the Triple Buffer and Vsync (disabled) to improve performance on my system. Play around with them.


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

It should also be noted that enabling high quality volumetrics will punish most older cards. I had to turn it off to get movement of the screen on my system.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Basically this tweak improves the quality of the recommended settings that your computer can run at. It fakes a higher setting with minimal fps loss. 
Example if you can run the game in Medium the tweak will improve the image to the point of it looking like high settings.

Also the option r_usePOM requires lots of GPU power. Disabling it will give back aprox 10fps on most systems. All it does is make terrain look more bumpy. Not much image quality loss if disabled.


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Hm, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Add these to the config file. This is to get more constant fps with the config.
e_phys_ocean_cell=0.5
es_DebrisLifetimeScale=0.2
d3d9_ClipPlanes=1


----------



## redsunx

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

sys_physics_cpu=0


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

sys_physics_cpu=0 will hinder performance on peoples systems with GPU's nvidia low-end 7 series and below as it switches physics calculations from the CPU to the GPU. (This option is mainly for people that use Single core CPU's)
However if anyone is have a "slow motion" affect or bad fps during heavy physics movement, ie blowing up houses. Then see if this command helps you if you add it to the config file.


----------



## redsunx

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Still helps on a Dual core.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG5qDeWHNmk

That is insane.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Ah yes the old barrel trick. When they recored that it was running at 2-5fps. lol. Then they used editing software to "stretch the frames" to make it look smooth then sped the frames back up to real time. But its fun the watch especially when the tornado affect rips through the barrel house.


----------



## c_walk

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Im having a bit of trouble using the system.cfg. I created a blank notepad .txt file and loaded it into the main crysis directory. Its not working. I have con_restricted=0 first and foremost, and a few other commands that seem not to be loading. 

It works once i go into the console and manually put it all, but i cant seem to get it working when the game loads. any one know where im going wrong? is it my file type? 

oh and im trying to use i_unlimitedammo 1 and it wont let me change it from 0. Do I have to beat sp again? (reformatted a few days ago and didnt bother backing up the saved game files cuz i wanted to beat it again)


----------



## koala

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Check the file extension of the system file to see if you've saved it as cfg or txt.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

If there are people out there with a super amazing PC that runs Crysis like there's no tomorrow but are stuck in DX9 here is a tweak to force the game to run at Very High in DX9.
This may not be all the cmds to run in very high but i think ive found most of them. 
You have the option to replace your current system file or add these to to your original system file.
*Note Some setting will duplicated if you just copy and paste they will have different values so delete the values you don't want*


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*



c_walk said:


> Im having a bit of trouble using the system.cfg. I created a blank notepad .txt file and loaded it into the main crysis directory. Its not working. I have con_restricted=0 first and foremost, and a few other commands that seem not to be loading.
> 
> It works once i go into the console and manually put it all, but i cant seem to get it working when the game loads. any one know where im going wrong? is it my file type?
> 
> oh and im trying to use i_unlimitedammo 1 and it wont let me change it from 0. Do I have to beat sp again? (reformatted a few days ago and didnt bother backing up the saved game files cuz i wanted to beat it again)


Open the system.txt file you created and click File->Save As...

Type *"system.cfg"* in the file name box and click save. It'll tell you that there's a file with that name already present and that you'll be overwriting it. Let it overwrite and you'll be good.


----------



## HawMan

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Im using your cfg Aus_Karlos but i cant select 'Very high' Any ideas?

Same with The other configs.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

You wont be able to select them in the menu, its replaced with "custom" so your now running the game in Very High "Custom". This a much safer way to use Very High on DX9 as it doesn't mess with the games system files to enable Very High. To test the settings, remove the cfg file and play the game using High, Exit and add the cfg back into the game directory and play again you should notice a difference in quality.
The one thing ive noticed about Very High in DX9 is that everything seems very sharp. Not jagged but sharp and crisp. Where as DX10 is smooth and uses a lot of DOF.


----------



## supermep

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Can anyone suggest the settings I should use ingame/adding settings to the game txt file as well?

Here is my specs:
Win XP SP2
Pentium 4 530J 3.0 ghz (overclocked to 3.30 ghz)
ASUS PV51D-X Mobo with 1066 FSB
1 gig of Kingston ram DDR 3200
BFG Nvidia 7800 GS AGP 8X 256 meg vram (over clocked to 466 GPU/653 memory bus)
Sound Blaster Audigy 2

I want to be able to enjoy Crysis with some details turned on.

Right now my current settings are 800 by 600 with most everything on low.

Runs good but lots of the visual power is gone.

Thanks!


----------



## redsunx

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Shaders on medium, shadows on low. Everything else low. And water high.


----------



## supermep

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*



Aus_Karlos said:


> Basically this tweak improves the quality of the recommended settings that your computer can run at. It fakes a higher setting with minimal fps loss.
> Example if you can run the game in Medium the tweak will improve the image to the point of it looking like high settings.
> 
> Also the option r_usePOM requires lots of GPU power. Disabling it will give back aprox 10fps on most systems. All it does is make terrain look more bumpy. Not much image quality loss if disabled.


Would that theory work if your computer can run the game in low and make it look like medium?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Its hard to explain, 
Lets look at the enviroment, on low there is little detail no sun shafts, low LOD settings ect. 
What this config does is increase some values like LOD which have minimal performance loss if applied on some objects or terrian, Say on low the LOD for the terrain in the background is 1 and in the config the LOD is 3, thats what the new LOD settings for the terrian would be for low. It will make the background about the same detail as it is up close. As the rest of the settings are still in low having 1 out of 1000 settings on high will have near to no performance loss.
Sunshafts are easy for a system to make so i turned them on, they only appear if Postprocess is set to high or above. So if i only turn on one setting that makes the game more realistic there will be minimal performace loss as all other settings are still set to low. 
So overall if your running the game in low it will look better and you could call it a medium setting.
Sorry thats the best explanation could come up with.


----------



## CaptMorgan72

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

How do I use this? I copied this in notepad and renamed it system.cfg and put it into the Crysis directory. Now do I select default or optimal settings? How do I activate these settings?



Aus_Karlos said:


> For a few weeks a fellow Crysis player named Belloni has come up with an amazing tweak. With his permission i have modified it a bit (lighting a bit off) and added some of my tweaks, he has also agreed that the changes ive made has improved crysis and is using them in his config. So here it is...
> 
> con_restricted=0
> 
> r_VSync=0
> d3d9_TripleBuffering=0
> r_ssao_quality=1
> r_ssao_amount=0.4
> r_SSAO_darkening=1.5
> r_TerrainAO_FadeDist=1
> r_HDRlevel=1
> r_TexturesStreaming=1
> r_ColorGradingDOF=0
> r_ShadowJittering=1
> r_ShadowBlur=0
> e_gsm_lods_num=5
> e_shadows_from_terrain_in_all_lods=0
> r_UseEdgeAA=1
> e_shadows_max_texture_size=768
> e_view_dist_ratio=80
> e_particles_lod=0.7
> e_vegetation_min_size=1.5
> e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation=48
> r_sunshafts=1
> e_water_ocean_fft=1
> e_detail_materials_view_dist_xy=4096
> e_detail_materials_view_dist_z=256
> r_UsePOM=1
> e_lod_ratio=8
> e_terrain_lod_ratio=0.6
> e_vegetation_sprites_distance_ratio=1.7
> r_GeomInstancing=1
> e_vegetation_static_instancing=0
> e_particles_thread=1
> e_cull_veg_activation=70
> e_max_entity_lights=20
> es_MaxPhysDist=300
> es_MaxPhysDistInvisible=35
> r_BeamsMaxSlices=250
> r_DetailDistance=12
> r_TexturesStreaming=1
> e_hw_occlusion_culling_objects=1
> gpu_particle_physics=1
> es_OnDemandPhysics=1
> r_MotionBlur=3
> 
> r_EyeAdaptationBase=0.15
> 
> You may need to adjust r_ssao_amount and r_SSAO_darkening as it also depends on your monitor brightness.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

They active when the game starts, to find out if its worked just look under options in the game menu, with the graphics settings some or all settings should be replaced with "Custom"


----------



## redsunx

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

~ exec (or exe I forget) system.cfg


----------



## CaptMorgan72

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Hmm, the file is not being used. I went into options and checked in graphic settings and they are all set to the settings I was using before. Selecting optimal or default doesn't do the trick either. I am putting the System.cfg file that I made into the Crysis directory. That is where it is supposed to go right?


----------



## CaptMorgan72

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*



redsunx said:


> ~ exec (or exe I forget) system.cfg



I tried this in the console and it told me it is a unknown command


----------



## koala

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

When I used this config file, I just saved it in the game folder, overwriting the existing file, then started the game without making any changes in the settings menu. No need to set it to 'Custom' or 'Optimal', it does this automatically.


----------



## pharoah

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

just got around to trying this myself,and it does help.


----------



## Sugi

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

My father and I are both playing Crysis. We love, but our rigs don't enjoy as much. We both have to play the game on the low settings with small resolution. Does this tweak apply to us? I tired it out anyways. It didn't really seem like it did anything for my game. Is there a console command for FPS? And, should I just remove this tweak, because this tweak doesn't apply to me and my father's computer?

Sugi


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Make sure you followed the step carefully. you will notice a visual difference with your game. Ive created the file for you, all you have to do is extract it and place it in C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis
Im also going to provide a link to another guy's tweak. 
Its very good but it aims more to increase the look of the game at each settings level.
http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=21830
I recommend those who want to improve Crysis's look and have the hardware to cope with it.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

have had demo a while as havnt had system to run it well didnt buy but now just got a xfx9800gx2 and went out and bought it after getting high fps on 1900x1200 everything @ high now it wont let me select very high settings in game????unistalled demo thinking that was the prob still no very high option please help
btw running xp
cheers jimmy


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

You need Vista and a DirectX 10 card to access the very high settings in the options..
Try this page. http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=13790
Its a link to a config that enables the DX10 features for DX9


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Just thought i might update the thread a bit.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Ultra High Quality Custom Config [Version 1.3.1]

Thanks to:

* Taowolf51
* Cuban_Legend
* MadBoris



Features:

* Better shadows
* HDR
* Parallax Mapping
* Very high quality textures, terrain and vegetation
* Lightning improved
* High Quality particles








Recommended (Need good specs, Dual Core / 4gb RAM / 8800GTX or higher)
---------------------------------------------------------------------

XConfig [Version 1.31]

Author:

xGj

How to install
All you have to do is download the installer from the FileFront link. After downloading it, run it and select your prefered config level, there are 5 different levels based on different levels of hardware capabilities. The installer will give instructions on what configuration file to pick for your system.
After choosing the desired configuration level, select if you want to install modified Time of Day files (XToD 1.3) (more info on this above), you can choose to make a backup of the original files, not to make a backup, or not even install XToD.
After this, the screen with the installation folder will appear. Browse to your appropriate Crysis directory, a default example is already set in the installer: "C:/Program Files/Electronic Arts/Crytek/Crysis". This ofcourse doesn't have to be your specific directory, so press browse to change it if needed.
After this the installation will handle itself and upon ending it will open your Crysis folder. If you have selected to install modified Time of Day files, please run inject_tod.bat (or inject_tod_bak.bat if you have selected to install with backup) to inject XToD. Else it won't modify anything.

How to play PunkBuster safe and other keybinds
To play on PunkBuster enabled Crysis multiplayer servers, all you have to do is press F11 before going into a multiplayer server. This will change a command to ensure you can play totally fine on those servers, else you have the chance to get kicked out.
After finishing multiplayer play, all you have to do is press F10 again to refresh the original config. This can be done at all times, so it may come in handy when you are testing the differences between stock performance and XConfig performance.










---------------------------------------------------------------------

Natural Mod for Crysis [Version 2.0.2]

What does the Natural Mod add to Crysis?

* realistic atmospheric lighting
* realistic dusk and dawn
* realistic ambient fog
* realistic sun
* realistic night
* realistic moon position


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

@Aus_Karlos:

my system is:

P4 3.06 GHz 533MHz
2GB DDR2
8600gt 512MB DDR2

I get around 15-28 fps at high @800x600
What settings do you suggest? I can run 8600gt at 615 core and 1650 shaders but the temps get too high (90 C at full load), so I'm going to buy a cheap vga cooler. It might clock further, but I haven't tried cause the temps got too high. The memory doesn't clock beyond 450 (unrated) cause it's a DDR2.

I'll also overclock my processor once I get a new PSU.

Thanks.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

With that Card and CPU i would expect to use low to med settings. 
Xconfig lets you install different config settings so i recommend getting that tweak. They have low, med, high and very high configs.
I would suggest start saving for a dual core (Your motherboard supports it). You will find Crysis and many other games will perform just that little bit better.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Thanks.

My parents say I'll have to do with this PC for at least another year, though I may be able to convince them to buy a cheap dual core (Pentium dual core 2.0 GHz?). So OC'ing isn't gonna do any good? I have 667MHz DDR2 RAM so I thought I'll be able to OC. My temps are around 42 @idle. So what if I OC the hell outta this one?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Different system get different results when overclocked its hard to tell. You may not even get any performance from an overclock. Or you may just get 2-5fps extra.


----------



## redsunx

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*



ssj4Gogeta said:


> Thanks.
> 
> My parents say I'll have to do with this PC for at least another year, though I may be able to convince them to buy a cheap dual core (Pentium dual core 2.0 GHz?).


e2180? That's a Core 2 Duo FYI. Overclocks good, I managed a 3Ghz stock voltage.



> So OC'ing isn't gonna do any good?


On the GPU? No. Your CPU is bottlenecking it.




> I have 667MHz DDR2 RAM so I thought I'll be able to OC. My temps are around 42 @idle. So what if I OC the hell outta this one?


You'll get a noticeable increase.



Oh, and once you get a new CPU you'll be able to run (DX9) med-high at 1024x768.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Thanks. :grin: How far do you think my P4 will go on stock cooling with Arctic Cooling MX-2 (i haven't applied that yet)? I'd first like to see if I can get it playable without buying a new proc. My processor is 133x23 MHz.

And E2180 is a Pentium dual-core (core architecture Allendale, but called a Pentium dual core, different from Pentium D :smile
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA8Y


----------



## redsunx

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*



ssj4Gogeta said:


> Thanks. :grin: How far do you think my P4 will go on stock cooling with Arctic Cooling MX-2 (i haven't applied that yet)? I'd first like to see if I can get it playable without buying a new proc. My processor is 133x23 MHz.


Depends on the board and chip really. I say about 3.2-3.4



> And E2180 is a Pentium dual-core (core architecture Allendale, but called a Pentium dual core, different from Pentium D :smile
> http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA8Y


...Thus...it's a Core 2 Duo...It's named differently for some marketing reasons.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*



redsunx said:


> Depends on the board and chip really. I say about 3.2-3.4


Thanks. :smile:





redsunx said:


> It's named differently for some marketing reasons.


OK.


----------



## r0b0t

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*



redsunx said:


> Depends on the board and chip really. I say about 3.2-3.4
> 
> 
> 
> ...Thus...it's a Core 2 Duo...It's named differently for some marketing reasons.


No, it's a Pentium Dual Core

A Dual Core runs at 800 mhz FSB and has all but 1 mb of its l2 cache disabled.

So, if by marketing reasons you mean, severely crippled, then yes. These dies were either damaged or on the very edge of the silicon and weren't able to achieve the speeds necessary to be sold as Core 2's.


----------



## redsunx

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

It's a Core 2 Duo.


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

will these tweaks works for my Geforce 9400 GT? (I can play Crysis on Medium Low settings)


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

I used XLR8 tweak (Low settings Tweak) and I'm getting 20 FPS max!! :sigh:


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

Ive got some holidays coming up so i think its time to start Crysis and WH back up and create some more configs for each graphical level.

Ive currently got a Beta version of a config i started 2 months ago for Crysis WH. Its for PC thats have card 9800GTX and above. It actually got a review for been the config that increased the graphics 2x fold for the game with minimal fps loss. Users with a 9800GTX got about 30fps while the GTX260 and 280 got around 30-50fps.
http://www.mycrysis.com/thread.php?threadid=38721

I'll fix it up more and release a proper working version soon.

Edit: This is what the forum had to say.
http://www.mycrysis.com/newsdetails.php?news=38823


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Increase Crysis Performance and Look!!*

@ RockmasteR

Here are two beta files for Ultra Low config. One config has no grass/bushes but with shadows and the other has grass and no shadows. use one or the other.. I get 140fps with it lol.
Anyone can beta test as well.

Im currently make configs for.: Ultra Low, Low, Medium, High, Very High and Extreme.


----------



## ebackhus

Revive!

I finally got around to installing to retail version of Crysis to see if my PC could do it. On all medium at 1680x1050 it ran well. On the custom settings it looks great but performance is a bit low. I also think the glow/bloom is a bit too high.


----------



## RockmasteR

The resolution and AA in crysis plays a great great great (etc.. :grin role in performance, so try to lower the resolution a bit and set settings to high and see what happens (remember when you use AA, the shaders settings are forced to on)


----------



## ebackhus

I don't even bother with AA because I tend to play games at 1680x1050 so the crispness makes up for a few jaggies here and there. If I play at a lower rez the image is stretched so AA becomes a little more needed to compensate for the scaling and higer occurance of jaggies.


----------



## Baejung92

Anyone know how the new HD5870 handles Crysis? I'm pretty sure someone's done a benchmark by now but I could only find how much better it is in relation to older cards.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Quite well.
See here for benches.


----------



## ZeraX

hey thanks you lot..

but i wanna ask you something

will it help me if i have: dual core 1.8, 2gb ram, 1 gb geforce 9400 GT ?

thank you again


----------



## RockmasteR

you can play the game with that card, the performance tweak won't help you
the shaders in the tweak are forced on, and 9400 GT is not friends with the shader in Crysis
so play the game on these settings:
Resolution: 800 x 600
All settings on high, Shaders on Medium, Shadows off

or 

Resolution 1024 x 768
all settings on medium, shaders low, shadows off


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

Hey what would you recommend for mobility radeon HD4650? I play at 1366x768, all high, and the framerates are around 28 (drops at times). I can gain a couple fps by turning off shadows. I can OC the card from stock 550 to 650 if need be. Will some specific mod/settings help me?
thanks.


----------



## ebackhus

Since it's a laptop an OC may ruin it. Only real option is to turn things down.


----------



## RockmasteR

try a lower resolution like 1280 x 720
shadows in crysis have a great impact on performance, the game uses dynamic shadows, so set them to low or medium, don't use any AA
don't overclock your card, laptops are known that they overheat a lot at stock settings, so I don't recommend an overclock


----------

